# Any counterfeit money experts?



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I got a few hundreds from something I sold to someone online. 

after getting one of the bills denied (it is misprinted, offset if you will) I looked at the rest...

I got some 'legit' bills from the bank and noticed that there is some bleed through on all the bills legit and suspect. the possibly counterfeit ones seem paperier and seem to tear easier.. The fibers look to be printed, not made into the paper..

I dunno, not all the same series...

are the pens reliable? I guess I'm just getting nervous. Maybe I have one misprint, legit bill..

What to do?

A


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you can get the pens at any office supply store. I've got one in my truck from the last time I sold some stuff off Craigslist.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Why didn't you have the bank check them? In fact, I wouldn't go anyplace else.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Look for the tiny red and blue fibers in the paper. Also make sure the serial numbers don't match.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dukman said:


> Why didn't you have the bank check them? In fact, I wouldn't go anyplace else.


and they will keep them


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Look for the tiny red and blue fibers in the paper. Also make sure the serial numbers don't match.


they have blue, can't find red, find only red on the 'known legit' ones..
edit, but not blue.

They are all very well circulated..

numbers don't match..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's probably nothing more than a misprinted or miscut bill. I'm just nervous because of the amount of the money..

Think I'm gonna go get a pen.. You can't fool the pen right?

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Make the rounds next Friday Night & pass them all off at busy Gentlemen's establishments. :wink:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It might be worth more than the amount on the bill to a collector if it's a misprint


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

If it is legitimately a miscut/misprint of a real $100, you may want to wait on striking it with a pen. 

Of all the fake money i've had, feel is the best way to tell (unless size is off). Actually, I realized someone passed me a fake $10 once b/c it tore while I was counting the money.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

you can't fool the bank teller...each denomination has different marks and colored lines running through them when placed under the uv light. Take it up there and ask them to check it!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

on the misprint, it has the strip, 2003 series.. some of the other bills have some foreign inked stamp that is not uncommon..

The back is offset just like the front..


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

That bottom right hand "100" should change color from green to a dark green depending on the angle you hold and move it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken there should be microprinting around the portrait oval. I think. I don't have a hunny on me to look. I'm poor. haha


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like government work to me. lol..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Camarowithbass said:


> That bottom right hand "100" should change color from green to a dark green depending on the angle you hold and move it.


It does, it has the strip, and the watermark for a 2003 series. I think I have a misprint. from looking online it could be worth something..

Sorry for the alarm, any idea who I might get to help with something like this?

A


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

If it has not been circulated then it might be worth more than face. I have always been told keep them out of circulation.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Anyone remember the coin collector guy here that tried to auction some high value coins for an auction?

A


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

The pen tells if it was printed on the correct paper. There have been some counterfeits on stolen paper. If it passes the pen and has the strip inside you are good.


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Just talked with my bank about the pens and they said any good counterfeiter can beat the pens. They wash $5 bills and reprint them to $100.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure you know this..but hold it up to a light. Right hand side ought to have a faint reprint of old Ben's pix.. I use this and the pen to verify...but even that is not foolproof. Took some to bank and gal said one was phony...said the paper didn't 'feel right'....AND...NO...she wouldn't give it back to me....LOL Treasury Dept had first dibs.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Anyone remember the coin collector guy here that tried to auction some high value coins for an auction?
> 
> A


egret


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

There was an article on Yahoo last week that wrote about $100 bill counterfeit from N. Korea. There are 10 signs to look for and I just remember a few:
1. The picture of Franklin must stand out from the background, not blend in.
2. The red/blue threads but they can be faked.
3. The texture of the paper not to be smooth.
4. The color of the serial number must be the same as the picture (Franklin).
5. The number should not be crisp.
6. The decoration on the edge should not be clear and they should be even.
7. Use UV light to look for the threads.
8. Marker should not turn blue.
9. ???
10. ???


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No one on here can help you; take the bills to the bank and see if they're okay. If not then you can tell the Secret Service everything you know about the person who gave them to you.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Only counterfeit $100 I ever received was from a bank. Took a wad of cash out to deposit into another bank account and that banks clerk caught it. Took a couple of hours to get it straightened out but the bank who gave it to me made it right. And yes, they will not give you the bill back once it is flagged.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> egret


Lol..the "cow tick bird"...that's a dead end Andrew, he was banned.

Â©


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Lol..the "cow tick bird"...that's a dead end Andrew, he was banned.
> 
> Â©


huh... I kinda remember him getting p/o'ed about his coin auction not being appreciated or something..

oh well. I guess I could drive to Dayton and ask him, maybe see if anyone else needs some directions..

A


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Smell it. Only money smells like money.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

So why not take it to the bank and end this guessing? If its fake its fake. You can't use it. So what if the bank keeps it. What are you going to do with a counterfeit bill? Quite frankly, given that you publically anounced you think you have a counterfeit, trying to pass it could cause you big trouble at this point.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Older 100 bills gave a vertical stripe woven into it. Hold it up to the light. I think it says USA 100. Over and over.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Secret service would love to know about it


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> If I'm not mistaken there should be microprinting around the portrait oval. I think. I don't have a hunny on me to look. I'm poor. haha


This!


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife has worked for banks for over 12 years and I showed her your post. She says that the pens only test the composition of the paper, which should be cotton, however you can buy good paper at any stationary store. She says to rub your finger over the president's lapel and you should feel the ribs of the ink and to always use your best judgment... If it looks funny, feels funny, its probably funny money.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, she just saw the pic... If its real I'm afraid it would only be worth $100.00.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Send it to me for disposal.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

lordbater said:


> Anyone remember the coin collector guy here that tried to auction some high value coins for an auction?
> 
> A


That would be me.

From the looks of it..... It looks like a fake.

You need some better close up scans of the front and back.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Lol..the "cow tick bird"...that's a dead end Andrew, he was banned.
> 
> Â©


Hey now let's not start up with that garbage again, just trying to help out.

This is what I do all day long for a living for almost 27 years. So please show some respect.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

The best way to know if it's real or fake is to send it here.

http://www.pmgnotes.com/?webSyncID=cda61b4c-0d78-4016-92a9-d9c73424dc34&sessionGUID=4e5b3302-214d-1b9a-1715-b83887e1e717

If it's real it could be worth quite a bit of $ because it would be an error.

If it's fake at least you'll get it back with an exact detail to exactly what you have.

Yeah you'll be out $30 bucks for the grading service to find out but it beats having to answer to the feds as to where you got it.

Also, if you have a high detail 10x jeweler's loop you can tell fairly easy.

Kinda hard to tell by the scan you posted.


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

I remember watching an episode of American Greed and they said the pens don't work that great. All the crooks have to do is spray the fake bill with a certain hairspray, Aquanet, and they will pass the pen test. I remember when I saw it, I thought that showing that on television probably wasn't the smartest move. Now any criminal that watched that show knows how to beat the pen test, and that is what most retail stores rely on. But I guess the crooks that are really destroying the value of our money are in DC, and they aren't using hairspray.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The pens aren't reliable they can be beaten with hairspray and a LP expert told me starch or flour. 

The Secret Service would love to hear about this, it looks a little fake, most bills if any that miscut don't get into circulation, they are destroyed to my knowledge.

My understand any bill with a star at the end of a serial number is a reprint.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

egret said:


> Hey now let's not start up with that garbage again, just trying to help out.
> 
> This is what I do all day long for a living for almost 27 years. So please show some respect.


Dude... LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dude... LOL


Buddy

Â©


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Colorado said:


> Just talked with my bank about the pens and they said any good counterfeiter can beat the pens. They wash $5 bills and reprint them to $100.


yup


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Back in my day... younger, stupider days... many a drugs were bought with fake bills. =/


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

The pens are useless. I'd just deposit them. If the the teller has a concern, they'll take a harder look at them. If they're accepted and go into the drawer, you're good. If they are counterfeit, the bank sends them to the Secret Service and you are out the money. You don't want to be the guy trying to pass them off at convenience stores all over the area.


----------

